# Homeless



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Here ya go, LindaV...so we don't keep disrupting the High Blood Pressure thread.

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/oldest-hippie-commune-alive/story?id=17836147

Communes are still in existance. Hmm. Maybe Hubby and I should head to Tennessee. Nah. Too damn hot. Maybe I can find one closer to home, in California.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

A directory!

http://www.ic.org/directory/

It is called "Intentional Living" now, instead of commune.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 31, 2014)

I'll pass. I never was a hippie back in the 60's. I never saw one in real life... only on film. Not about to become one now.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

My biggest regret in life is that I never was brave enough to do what I wanted to do instead of what was 'expected' of me. Never made anyone happy including myself. I don't have a thing to lose at this point so why the heck not. Maybe I will!


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Well, it's nice that you will pass, Lois. Wish I could. But it might come to pass that I will be homeless just like LindaV. Some of us don't have much choice. And being homeless does not mean "hippie". It means homeless. (Hope you don't think I am being rude. Not my intention).

Meanwhile, back at the proverbial ranch of this discussion....Linda, I checked out lots of pros and cons in living in a RV and just traveling. It's expensive. Most places charge the minimum of 30 bucks a night. Times that by 30 and its 900 per month. For an rv. In a park. Probably in the middle of bumf**k egypt.  No thanks. THAT I myself will pass on. But, beggars can't be choosers so in the event that we do find ourselves with no place to go...we must rely on our vehicles and know how to survive that way.

So...I am looking for vans. Did it before when I was in my EARLY 20's, so I can do it again. No kids, no worries about them..just me, hubby and our two dogs. He has a truck and a camper shell on it. If I can get a van..we can be like a wagon train. Park close together, have two "rooms". One for sleeping, outside for cooking, one room for toiletries and whatnot. Drive to warmer weather in the winter, cooler weather in the summer. All we need is gas. And brainpower to make it work. 

We would probably scout around for a caretaking position...hopefully with housing...on someones property. Free living arrangements in exchange for extra eyeballs if they travel or have a huge property they want to keep private. Who knows what is out there. All I know is...we don't own this house and the landlord can take his house back any time..and he said he DOES want it back. And when he does....we have no family to go to. Just us and the furkids. So I want to be prepared for when that day comes.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

This would work for me in the van!


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

This one too:


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Or this one:


----------



## Bettyann (May 31, 2014)

I LOVE that picture of that van!! Talk about inviting, homey, and cozy...


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Wish his truck was bigger..I'd get a gypsy trailer!

It would look like this:


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Or this:






Or this:






Or THIS!!






All this CAN be done in a van. Cargo van. Mini bus. Conversion van. Retired uhaul. 

I just don't want something I have to pull. The truck is just a 6 banger.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

[h=1]I found this:

How to Live in a Van, from a Real-Life Hobo[/h]
http://www.theinertia.com/call-of-wild/how-to-live-in-a-van-from-a-real-life-hobo/


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

I could survive in my van it's just really hard. It's a minivan. Not as much room but with out any seats in the back I can put a twin size mattress in there. My biggest worry about having to do that is I can't fix anything on a vehicle if it breaks down. I guess you figure things out as you go along, though, and I'm going to keep reading everything I can online. Something might come up for both of us. Maybe I'll go out in the desert and find me a cave! 

But first on the agenda is I have to get my son settled somewhere!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *I found this:
> 
> How to Live in a Van, from a Real-Life Hobo*
> 
> ...



Excellent share.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2014)

Google "Living off the grid" - it's a good starting point.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2014)

http://disinfo.com/2012/10/how-to-be-stealth-homeless/


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'll pass. I never was a hippie back in the 60's. I never saw one in real life... only on film. Not about to become one now.





I was just a girl in the 60's. I started first grade in 1960, as matter of fact. I wasn't really old enough to be a hippie unless I'd been born into that life.

My parents sent me to school because it was the law. Being a girl I didn't need an education because I was just going to get married and have babies and stay home and take care of my husband.

I learned very quickly not to go home and tell mom I talked to another child or that I liked my teacher or playing on the swings was fun. I got yelled at (what do you want to talk to them little sluts for?) and a whipping with a belt for telling her I made a friend. I think wanting to be a hippie was just like not talking to anyone and trying to hide so no one would talk to me. I was looking for escape from reality.

Well, now 'those nasty hippie types' are called homeless. I'd rather have a nice cozy house or apartment to live in but it doesn't look like that is going to be a reality for me. And Kaya and I are not the only ones in this situation.


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Here ya go, LindaV...so we don't keep disrupting the High Blood Pressure thread.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/oldest-hippie-commune-alive/story?id=17836147
> 
> Communes are still in existance. Hmm. Maybe Hubby and I should head to Tennessee. Nah. Too damn hot. Maybe I can find one closer to home, in California.



Good idea!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2014)

LindaV said:


> I could survive in my van it's just really hard. It's a minivan. Not as much room but with out any seats in the back I can put a twin size mattress in there. My biggest worry about having to do that is I can't fix anything on a vehicle if it breaks down. I guess you figure things out as you go along, though, and I'm going to keep reading everything I can online. Something might come up for both of us. Maybe I'll go out in the desert and find me a cave!
> 
> But first on the agenda is I have to get my son settled somewhere!



I don't know your specifics - but have you looked at being a boarder? That's all I've done for the past many years. I've stayed with six other people in a house where ages ranged from me in my 50's down to an 18 y/o newly arrived from Vegas. Six of us. One of whom just got out of prison. After that, I stayed with a family of three for 2.5 years, and only moved to be with my sister. In the house with the six, I paid $350/month for the room, use of the common rooms, and all utilities including internet.

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/roo/


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, I have looked into the room idea but at this point I'm living with someone who just lets me be here as long as I can provide my own food and don't run the utilities up high. That's going to end because the person is going somewhere else. I have no income except collecting returnable cans and whatever odd job I can pick up.

I'm looking into all the links you and some others have found for me and looking at others, too. I'm still believing I will find a way.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

LindaV, you are not on SS yet?

Where I am now, I rent out rooms. But this will not last since the landlord said he wants his house back soon. He just guaranteed we could stay until I was 62...which will be this october. My ss will kick in in november. We have rented for 10 years here, but we knew eventually we would have to go since it is not a life estate sorta thing. Too bad, too, cuz I don't really want to move at all. Alas, it isn't my call. Then again..he might let us stay. I won't know for sure until October.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2014)

Those RV type things get stinky after a time; even after you've taken all the precautions.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been reading the posts by both Kaya and LindaV, and it breaks my heart. At this stage of our lives, we all deserve the stability of a permanent roof over our heads, food in our bellies, a peaceful life and medical care/free meds.

I came so close to being homeless myself that it scares the daylights out of me when it's happening or about to happen to somebody I "know" in cyberspace.

Another thing..."senior" living apartments? Even in my tiny hometown in the UP of Michigan there are apartments for seniors, and the age requirement is only 55. There's also a section of the complex for special needs residents (no age requirement) who are able to live without supervision. Some of them are physically disabled, some of limited but functional intelligence.

Those apartments are NICE! Small but nice, and there are even garages available for those who want to/can afford an extra $25/month. The rent is income-based so there are residents who pay nothing at all, some who pay just a small portion and some whose income is fine and pay the full market-rate rent.

Also, are you aware of SSI? It's Supplemental Security Income from the Social Security Administration, and even if you're not eligible for SS yet, you might qualify. If your income is less than whatever is the threshold (I don't know what the amount is), you can qualify for some actual $$ help and being on SSI also qualifies you for food stamps, Medicaid, rental assistance, often phone service, assistance with heat/water/electricity.

Also, once you started receiving Social Security, if your benefits are small enough that you still won't meet the income threshold, it's possible to qualify for SSI in addition to your SS benefit. If you don't also qualify for SSI, you can still qualify for food stamps, Medicaid (before you turn 65 and change to Medicare), rental assistance, phone service, help with utilities.

I only know about this stuff because DH worked for the State of Michigan in what was called then The Family Assistance Agency. His job was to help people to get jobs, get educated for jobs, find additional income/assistance that they were eligible to receive. Many of those people were people with families, but there were a lot of them who were older people with no resources and not able to work.

Of course, except for SSI, help available varies by state.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

My biggest fear is being homeless...and dependent if ill. I still have enough smarts to get by, but some day I may not be able to. That's what scares me. But..I will trudge along and do the best I can do. Yes, I would love to have a roof over my head that I don't have to move from, but that is not going to happen that I can see in the future so I need to plan now. Before I get to that point.

I put an ad in CL last night. Guy called this morning..he has a 1989 conversion van, Chevy, and wants to look at my car. It will be a straight across trade. We are making arrangements for me to look at it and he to look at mine.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaya, the only reason I even mentioned the word Hippie was because of the article's headline       
Home> Money 
 [h=1]Groovy! Oldest Hippie Commune Going Strong[/h]I totally agree homeless & hippie are 2 completely different things.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

I think when I go pay the rent, I am going to have a little chat with the landlord and find out what his plans actually are.

We have been looking at mobile homes up north...some are going for 50,000 bucks, you own the land AND the home, in the pines. Looks promising. Problem is...we need to get a loan. So...if the landlord would buy it....or get a loan on it with our names on it too...perhaps we can rent to own it from HIM. Once we die, he can have it back for his own family..in his estate sorta thing. Its a win win. We have a roof til we are dead...we pay the payments and the taxes (as long as it does not go over 450 per month..which is my SS and we live off hubbys like we have been), and for reward, the landlord gets it back to resell or give to his family..whatever he wants to do.

That is the plan, anyway. And if he says no, not interested, then I fall back on Plan B. The van and us living in our car.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Well..I have some great news!! I just went and paid the rent and the landlord said we don't have to go anywhere! We can stay here as long as we like!! YAY!! This means I will always have roomies, but thats ok. I can live with it. I am just breathing a HUGE sigh of relief because I have been stressed for the past year worrying that we would have to go. Nope. We don't!!!!

Happy dance!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

Good news. I hate the feeling of waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been foloowing this thread and that is fantastic news Kaya...now we've got to help find a solution for linda ...georgia has given some excellent advice  I hope it's gonna be of some help to you linda..


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Linda needs to find a small two bedroom somewhere near a college town, then rent out the other room. Or...look for a caretaking postion...or...manage a motel. Free roof!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

There's always what I did as a fall-back when I couldn't even get a McJob in 2009 after DH died. Heck I couldn't BUY a job! So I did something that I've always liked to do and became a cleaning fairy. The demand is out there for sure. At first I was so stretched for time that I was cleaning two houses a day and had a waiting list. That finally got to be overwhelming, and I worked so much that I was always bone tired so two years ago I cut back to only one job a day and called all the wait-listed people to tell them it was going to be a no-go because I was settled into the client list I had and unlikely that any of them would quit. I don't work as much now and even have a day off here and there...and occasionally TWO days off.

However, it can be brutally hard work and isn't for everybody. Advantages? I get paid the day I work so if the wolf is at the door, I know I'll have a bit of cash when I'm done. And I don't have to work for anybody I don't like or in a house that's impossible to clean. Also, in the past year, clients have started asking me to dog sit for them, which is a nice bit of extra cash, and I dog sit for dogs that know me in houses that I'm familiar with.

Dog sitting, dog walking, house sitting and, of course, cleaning are the only things I can think of that require no particular skills, allow you to set your own hours and give you the freedom to turn down work that you don't want.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Georgia, I too cleaned houses for a living, but that has been several years ago. Now, I fear that if my darling of a husband leaves this world before me, I don't know what I"ll do. I would like to go back to work, but my health hasa me at it's mercy. I get up in the morning and my BP is generally sky high. This morning it was 184/112, which the Dr. says is driven by my pain level. And that is just the first thing on the list.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

It's tough nowadays. Really tough. I would like to still work, but my health won't let me. At least, not physically. I have been piddling around with ebay since 1998, so that is one venue I can still do. Hard to hold a brush or a pencil or do labor jobs, but thank God I can still type and sometimes even that is a PITA. Ebaying brings in extra funds. Going yard salin' is hard sometimes too...but at least hubby knows to find certain things that we know will fetch some bucks either on CL or ebay. Maybe LindaV can do that? Buy dressers at yard sales for 5 to 10 bucks, slap a coat of white paint on it, sand it, put it on CL as shabby chic and sell it for 50 to 75 bucks. That's what I do...once in awhile if I am in remission from the RA and I can hold the brush longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

Ina, I understand. Every day I thank God for my relatively good health and strong back (and sometimes a strong stomach!!!) so that I can continue to be a cleaning fairy. If I get hurt or sick, I won't be starving and will always have my granny flat to live in, but I won't much like being strapped for money. As it is now, I get a pretty healthy SS check and a smallish pension from AT&T and earn half again the amount of my SS with my cleaning jobs. I don't count the income from dog sitting because it's sporadic and there's no way to know how many days each job will last, so it's just "extra" money (as if there's any such thing as "extra" money).

When I read some of the posts here, I'm grateful that I'm so fortunate but also know that there but for the grace of God, go I!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

There are a lot of folks in LindaV's and my boat.  I know I am ok here for some time, thank goodness, so that takes a lot of stress off. I also plan to replace the roomie I have now with someone retired or semi retired that wants to pay less rent in exchange for helping me do stuff I have trouble doing. Pushing a vac kills my hip and back, cooking with heavy pans kills my wrists. So someone that will vac, do the dishes or cook a meal now and then would be great...and pay less on the monthly rent. She will be moving in August or September...so that is my next plan of action. Finding someone having a tough time and needing a roof and the same time me getting some much needed help.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

LindaV: Road trip! Off to Kaya's house    Maybe you should ask nwlady to see if she wants to join you. I know she was looking for a solution, too.

Y'all could be the 21st century version of The Golden Girls!


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

In 08 I had several bad grand mall seizures, and now my hands tremble, so I need to find another media, see what i can do. I am a self taught portrait artist. I love the structure of peoples faces. My last portraight went for $300.00, but I didn't do them for the money, I just love peoples faces, the older the better. I worked as an accountant for twenty years, that I knew would pay the bills.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

I get to be Dorothy! Hubby is Ma. That leaves Rose and Blanche! So who is nwlady and who is lindav??? Choose ladies, lol.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> In 08 I had several bad grand mall seizures, and now my hands tremble, so I need to find another media, see what i can do. I am a self taught portrait artist. I love the structure of peoples faces. My last portraight went for $300.00, but I didn't do them for the money, I just love peoples faces, the older the better. I worked as an accountant for twenty years, that I knew would pay the bills.




I miss painting. Did it as a living for some years. My antique shop was full of my work and I had many customers. I wish I could still do the intricate work but...can't any more. Maybe I can teach LindaV or NWlady via the internet?


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

This is some of my work:

This one was all beat up. I sanded it to death, slapped on some paint, sanded it some more so it would look funky. Bought it for 10 bucks..sold it for 175 bucks.







This one I put white stencils on it and sold it for 250.00:






This is a festive dresser I did for a lady that supplied the dresser...and i painted it for 150 bucks.






I didn't want to sell this one, so I put 495.00 on it...and damned if it didn't sell 15 minutes after I hauled it to the shop!! I was not happy.






This one is plain brown, with raised stencils I painted gold. Sold it for 250 bucks.






And this one made me an international artist cuz it was purchased by a gal in Belaruse. It cost her more to ship it than the price of the coffee table itself!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

I can paint a wall. A picture? I don't think so. I can THINK a picture, though. Does that count?

One of my grandsons has RA. He's only 31 and wasn't diagnosed until he was in the army after the Iraq invasion. For him, at least his medical and medication expenses are paid for by the military and he gets VA disability. He's managed to finish his degree, but working is problematic because it's so hard for him to get around and to use his hands. When it's this hard at 31, what's it going to be like for him in 10 or 20 years? So sad.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaya, Good idea, Denise has the desire, and I'm thinking Linda has the determination. I can see it as a worthwhile endeavor. From the examples you are showing, I think there is a market.
:yougogirl:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, there is a market. Everyone wants shabby chic and/or hand painted furniture. The pieces I did and sold were CHEAP. Look on google. Most sell for 700 bucks up to 3200 bucks. So yeah....I still buy and sell on CL...sometimes I can just slap a coat of white paint and hubby lightly sands it for me. On to CL it goes and Poof. It's sold the next day. I  never spend more than 15 bucks on any dresser. I always ask between 40 and 75 bucks. Not a bad investment.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I can paint a wall. A picture? I don't think so. I can THINK a picture, though. Does that count?
> 
> One of my grandsons has RA. He's only 31 and wasn't diagnosed until he was in the army after the Iraq invasion. For him, at least his medical and medication expenses are paid for by the military and he gets VA disability. He's managed to finish his degree, but working is problematic because it's so hard for him to get around and to use his hands. When it's this hard at 31, what's it going to be like for him in 10 or 20 years? So sad.



I feel his pain. Literally. I have been in remission for about a month now, but my right wrist is acting up tonight. Might have to wrap and ace bandage on it soon. Throb throb throb.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

Omigosh, Kaya! Such gorgeous work. I haven't got an artistic bone in my body How I envy you!


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaya, To me the art work on your  refurbished furniture is great. I'd call that a little more than just thinking of a picture. That's art my friend.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 1, 2014)

Ina, I'm the one who can only "think" a picture; Kaya's the one with the talent.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Georgia, if you can paint a wall, you can paint furniture. And forgive me of confusing you two ladies. The meds that bring down my BP can make my mind lazy, I awoke with BP 184/112, now after my evening dose it is 109/80.
I think maybe I"ll just observe the rest of the evening.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

I think we should all go to our new family member..Georgia! She did adopt us, ya know. :love_heart:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

And thank you ladies for the compliments. It was fun while it lasted. 

I did teach a friend of mine how to do it. She refurnishes furniture, sells on ebay, and her husband scraps metals just like we taught them. They are doing very well!


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you all for being so wonderful. I'm closing my account here and all my other accounts online. My van broke down and I'm selling my computer so I can pay for it to get fixed. 'Bye to all of you.

Linda


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh. Well. Wow. 

Um. Ok.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Linda, I hope it won't be for long. Maybe you can pick up a used computer soon. We are not going anywhere, so remember to come back. :wave:


----------



## mellow (Jun 1, 2014)

I am absolutely gob smacked by this thread, here we are nattering on about mundane crap when Linda has to sell her only posession. IT SUCKS.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Mundane crap? Really. What kind of crap is that? Trying to give ideas on how to survive? 

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## mellow (Jun 1, 2014)

What I meant to say was that while you (Kaya) and Linda are going through absolute hell, the forum carries on as normal chatting about mundane crap, this thread is certainly not in that category, if there was something I could do to help you both, I would, but Sydney is a bit far away.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Honey, it is not the problem of the other folks here. I appreciate your sympathies and concern, but to expect others to mourn our situations is a bit unfair to the others here. Lindav will survive. She cannot "close" her account here. Once you join, you stay whether you post or not. She will be back and if not...then life goes on. I wish I could help her too. Hell, I wish I could help myself. Oh. Wait. I have been, lol. 

Its all good, sweety. Don't make others feel guilty because they don't wish to be all depressed with those who are. Seeing normal convos going on helps, to be honest. 

Hugs


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaya is right, other than ideas, there is little most of can do. It doesn't mean we don't care when we carry on with life. All any of can do is try to encourage her when she can get back online.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

Exactly. I will help her the best I can. So have many others. And reading others lives and daily experiences is a big help. Life DOES go on...and we all do the best we can. I have faith that Linda will be ok. She's tougher than she thinks. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 2, 2014)

As I said earlier, there but for the grace of God go I. There but for the grace of God go each of us.


----------

